#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-15
<Ubuntubruger2> hey
<Ubuntubruger1> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger1> sidder og roder lidt med at få farming simulator til at virke
<Ubuntubruger1> den skriver konstant at jeg mangler filer kan det være i Dx9 det mangler?
<jarlen> Hvilke filer? og er det via Wine du vil køre det?
<Ubuntubruger1> hej ja det er via Wine den mangler en gmx fil
<Ubuntubruger1> nef vås det er GDF fil
<jarlen> Det lyder, for mig, som en fejl med programmet
<jarlen> ikke DirextX
<Ubuntubruger1> okay har lige hentet en ny frisk fra hjemmesiden
<Ubuntubruger1> er ny til linux men den skriver "the game task information is missing" please check your GDF file and reinstall the game again
<Ubuntubruger1> og hvis jeg prøver at køre spillet prøver den at starte det op og derefter er alt i linux nulstillet
<jarlen> Det er ikke et problem jeg er løbet på før
<jarlen> Har du checket http://appdb.winehq.org/ om andre har haft held med at installere spillet før?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja den er kigget men der er vist mest WOW folk der er der
<jarlen> Der er en del flere spil end bare WoW
<jarlen> Der er 17200 programmer, hvilket er lidt mere end 1 ;)
<Ubuntubruger1> nååå for hulen!
<Ubuntubruger1> jamen har ikke et log in der'
<jarlen> Heller ikke mig, jeg kigger bare på hvad andre har skrevet
<jarlen> Det er alt hvad jeg har brug for
<Ubuntubruger1> ja okay men øv det var der ikke
<Ubuntubruger1> så må jeg nøjes
<Ubuntubruger1> men tak for hjælpen fortsat god aften
<Ubuntubruger5> d
<Ubuntubruger5> ?Spørgsmål - Mit scroll på min lenovo ved at holde miderste museknap nede og så bruge "klitorise" virker ikke med ubuntu? Nogen ideer?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-16
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål Andre end mig der har store problemer med firefox? A la "Kun en hvid baggrund vises, og så titellinien", og "starter firefox -bin, men der er intet grafisk der starter" og den slags ...
<lars_t_h> mærkeligt nok startede den fint op efter at jeg genstartede Ubuntu
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, hvilken version af firefox har du installeret? og hvilken version af ubuntu, og hvilket grafikkort?
<MikeDK> kunne godt være noget overlay halløjsa fra grafikdriveren, eller manglende support af selve kortet
<lars_t_h> Jeg har haft problemet før - det lader til at firefox ikke viser en GUI, hvis den ikke kan få en netforbindelse (=n00b programmering)
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> men hvilke versioner af de forskellige ting jeg lige har smidt, har du installeret?
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ubuntu 10.10, Firefox 5.0, Nvidia ION 1
<MikeDK> okay
<MikeDK> synes at have hørt om problemer med netop Nvidia ION kortet
<MikeDK> men ka ikke præcis huske problemet
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, alt andet end Firefox virker, X kører fint, GNOME 2 virker også fint
<MikeDK> okay
<lars_t_h> Chrome browser virker også
<lars_t_h> altså fra før jeg genstartede
<MikeDK> prøv at tilføje firefox stable channel ppa fra launchpad, så du får version 6 ind
<lars_t_h> nu virker alt
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, hardware knas? eller hvad tror du?
<tjohansenarb> Hej, nogen der ved hvad modsætningen til rc.local er. når man vil lukke ned
<MikeDK> ved det ikke helt, KAN godt være selve firefox der er problemet
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ok - den ppa skal jeg da like ha, proppet ned i en tekst fil, så an jeg lade pakkesystem installere en nyere Firefox hvis problemet dukker op igen
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<lars_t_h> takker
<lars_t_h> ryger lige ned ien tekst fil
<MikeDK> og så er der osse denne, som jeg vil anbefale at man bruger som efter en fresh install af ubuntu, så man får det seneste sikkerhedspakker fra mozilla til både thunderbird og firefox
<MikeDK> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, på den launchpad side står der "Publishing has been disabled for this archive" Hvad betyder det?
<lars_t_h> tjohansenarb, du lukker ned i det højeste run-level
<lars_t_h> eller systemet gør
<tjohansenarb> Det fordi jeg vil lukke (savestate) en vm når serveren genstartes eller slukkes
<tjohansenarb> Er det denne? /etc/rc6.d
<lars_t_h> tjohansenarb, du skal passe meget på at du ikke bricker Ubuntu
<tjohansenarb> ?
<tjohansenarb> Jeg har en server som kører et par virtuelle virtualbox servere
<lars_t_h> tjohansenarb, ja det er det, men min viden kan være af gammel dato og fra RedHAt tiden, og så kan det være anderledes, kig på Ubuntu community Documentation eller i den offfcielle Ubuntu dokumentation
<tjohansenarb> ok det prøver jeg
<lars_t_h> tjohansenarb, du skal egenligt bare skrive et init script
<tjohansenarb> init script? hmm must look into that :-)
<tjohansenarb> init script bliver kørt både ved opstart og nedlukning ik?
<lars_t_h> tjohansenarb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Writing%20Services
<tjohansenarb> takker kigger på det.
<lars_t_h> tjohansenarb, jo, men du skal placere links til scritet i RC.N mapper
<lars_t_h> ln -s er den kommando du skal bruge, med sudo foran for at lave et link
<lars_t_h> N er et tal fra 0 til 6, og det skal nok ikke være alle steder
<lars_t_h_> tjohansenarb, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#what-is-upstart Nu er det noget der hedder upstart der starter alting, men Sys V init scripts er  understøttet
<tjohansenarb> fandt noget her jeg kan arbejde videre med http://jkossen.nl/2008/03/09/start-virtualbox-virtual-machines-on-boot.html
<tjohansenarb> tak for guidens
<kjoller> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen, der bruger Deja Dup med Rackspace Cloud files? Jeg prøvede, men jeg må ikke få adgang, sandsynligvis fordi min konto er havnet på london-serveren.
<kjoller> Er der noget jeg kan gøre, udover at vente på at "nogen" ordner bug #793997 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/793997)?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 793997 in duplicity "Unable to connect to Rackspace UK servers" [Undecided,New]
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 793997 in duplicity "Unable to connect to Rackspace UK servers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793997
<Kvik_Sverige> ?spörgsmål
<Kvik_Sverige> neg der ved om man kan få et usbmoden af ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF636 til og virke i ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Kvik_Sverige> lsusb kan finde den
<Kvik_Sverige> network manager kan ikke se den
<Kvik_Sverige> men på modemet står der mf102
<wangerin> Hej! Jeg har i forbindelse med fejfinding på noget udstyr brug for at kunne bruge "lsusb -t" på en 8.04 server. Lige nu får jeg følgende fejl: "cannot open /proc/bus/usb/devices, No such file or directory (2)" Nogle ideer til en løsning?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-17
<ole_oz7t> Goddag alle
<Blfriis> ole_oz7t,  Goddag til dig også
<ole_oz7t> Blfriis, så lige du havde hilst var på en anden computer
<ole_oz7t> Blfriis,  sidder og forsøger mig med grafik det er ikke nemt
<kjoller> soren: Jeg ved ikke om du så mit spørgsmål i går, men jeg fandt et blog-indlæg, hvor du skrev om Demed RackSpace? Er det fordi du bruger den amerikanske server at det virker, eller har du lavet et hack?
<kjoller> Hov, noget galt med irc. Jeg skrev "Deja Dup med Rackspace"
<kjoller> eller, rettere, noget galt med irssi over putty med semi-dårlig opsætning af tegnsæt :-)
<soren> kjoller: Jeg bruger Rackspace Cloud Files i USA, ja.
<soren> kjoller: Det eneste, jeg så fra dig i går var: 14:08 < kjoller> soren: ping
<soren> kjoller: ...og da jeg ville svare var du gået :)
<kjoller> Det er sådan jeg ruller :-)
<kjoller> Jeg signede op til Cloud Files i forgårs, og endte med at lande på deres london-server.
<kjoller> Hvilket kræver en anden host i api-kaldet.
<kjoller>  - hvilket betyder at Deja Dup er ubrugeligt :-(
<kjoller> Jeg håbede at du havde en løsning på det, men det lyder som om at jeg bare skal vente på at Deja Dup/Duplicity-folkene får det fikset.
<kjoller> (eller også skal jeg finde rede i deres kode og selv gøre det, det burde være et simpelt fiks)
<soren> kjoller: Jeg ved ikke, hvordan det ser ud i den version, du bruger, men i 0.6.14 kan man sætte en environment variabel, der peger den det rigtige sted hen.
<soren> kjoller: duplicity 0.6.14, altså.
<soren> kjoller: CLOUDFILES_AUTHURL, nærmere bestemt.
<soren> Hov. Frokosttid.
<kjoller> soren: Det har jeg ogsaa kunne google mig frem til. Og heldigivis ser det ud til at Fedora 15 kører 0.6.14.
<kjoller> som i, jeg har lige set det, og jeg vil se om det virker når jeg kommer hjem.
<kjoller> Men tak for tippet, ellers :-)
<kjoller> soren: Du er jo den locale cloud/openstack ekspert. Er det rigtigt forstaaet, at hvis jeg saetter min webserver op hos rackspace istedet for den lavpris-vps jeg har nu, saa vil jeg i princippet kunne bruge det samme image hos en potentiel anden openstack-udbyder?
<kjoller> ... og det vil sige at jeg slipper for at reinstallere nogensinde mere?
<soren> kjoller: Ikke helt.
<soren> kjoller: Af flere grunde.
<soren> kjoller: For det første kører Rackspace Cloud Servers ikke OpenStack endnu.
<soren> kjoller: For det andet er det ikke som sådan garanteret, at alle udbydere kommer til at tillade brugere at uploade deres egne images. Det er sandsynligt, men ikke garanteret.
<kjoller> Det giver mening.
<soren> kjoller: Grundlæggende set er det portabilitetsproblem, som openstack søger at løse, ikke så meget det med at kunne flytte images fra den ene udbyder til den anden.
<soren> (selvom det i virkeligheden nok også viser sig at blive løst i samme omgang)
<soren> kjoller: Det drejer sig snarere om at sørge for at mange udbydere har samme API, samme featuresæt, etc.
<soren> kjoller: Den typiske analogi er at alle kraftværk leverer samme spænding, frekvens, etc, så du som slutbruger ikke bliver berørt nævneværdigt ved at kraftværksnedbrud.
<kjoller> Ah, saa software bygget op paa API'et kan bruges over flere udbydere.
<soren> Præcis.
<kjoller> Bortset fra at du lige skal genkonfigurere dit elskab.
<soren> Applikationer, der er designet til "skyen" er typisk lavet således, at de altid starter fra et grund-image, blot med et OS på.
<kjoller> Er der nogen usecase som mig som level 1 fritidsnoerd at skifte til en cloud server frem for at beholde en gammeldags vps?
<soren> Hele humlen er automatisering. Konfigurationsstyring sørger for, at du med lethed kan tage en frisk VM og på meget kort tid (og automatisk) kan få den sat op til at køre din applikation.
<soren> "cloud server" == "gammeldags vps, som kan startes via at API"
<soren> Hvis du er ligeglad med at have at API, så er du formentlig ligeglad med følgevirkningerne.
<soren> Indtil videre, i hvert fald.
<kjoller> Ah, saa min webserver, der koerer hele tiden faar jeg ikke saa meget ud af at flytte, men den server jeg bruger til udvikling kunne vaere en ide at have cloud'et.
<kjoller> Saa ville jeg kunne gemme imaget paa cloud files, og saa kun starte det naar jeg skulle bruge det.
<soren> Når mange udbydere kommer til at levere samme API, samme featuresæt, etc, så kommer de på et tidspunkt til at konkurrere mere på pris og QoS end noget andet. Til den tid vil priserne nok ændre sig i forhold til nu.
<soren> kjoller: Ja, præcis.
<kjoller> Paa den anden side, saa ville jeg, naar jeg skulle aendre opsaetningen paa webserveren, klone den, lave aendringerne paa test, og saa foerst flytte ip'en naar skidtet virker.
<kjoller> ... Det der cloud er virkeligt smart! :-)
<kjoller> Tak for lige at vaere cloud-konsulent - du sender bare en faktura paa en fadoel :)
<soren> At kunne starte virtuelle maskiner med et API-kald i stedet for gennem en HTML-form virker som et lille skridt, men følgevirkningerne er enorme.
<soren> kjoller: Heh. Det noterer jeg lige et sted :)
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har en virus på min bærbar, den lukker for at bruge antivirus og så aktivere den mine højtalere og larmer som en sirene, hvad skal jeg gøre, kan det meste med lidt hjelp.
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål jeg har en virus på min bærbar, den lukker for at bruge antivirus og så aktivere den mine højtalere og larmer som en sirene, hvad skal jeg gøre, kan det meste med lidt hjelp.
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad er det? og hvor kan jeg finde det?
<pixiarvai> jeg formoder at det er i windows .... prøv med AVG, Avast, Adaware, el. michrosoft security
<mads-> Det ser egentlig ud til at han sidder på en linux maskine
<Ubuntubruger1> windows det har jeg ikke brugt i 3 år
<pixiarvai> så er det ikke virus
<mads-> Jeg var også rimelig skeptisk
<Ubuntubruger1> sikker for den er mega langsom
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har rebotet 5 gange og den er stadig mega langsom
<Ubuntubruger1> alt hvad jeg prøver at antivirus der kan downloades, lukker virusen for at jeg kan bruge
<pixiarvai> hvad kører du præcist på ?
<Ubuntubruger1> af com? eller...?
<pixiarvai> OS
<Ubuntubruger1> linux ubuntu 11.04
<pixiarvai> ok
<pixiarvai> jeg vil vædde på at det ikke er virus ....... hvad lavede du lige inden prblemet opstod ?
<Ubuntubruger1> var i skole og sad på et fjernskrivebord
<Ubuntubruger1> windows server 2003
<pixiarvai> og hvad siger den når den  "lukker for at bruge antivirus" ? , altså, hvilket program er det ubuntu vil starte op
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har clam og avast
<Ubuntubruger1> når jeg starter clam og starter en scan så står den i 2 sec og så siger den den har scannet 10000000 filer og er færdig
<pixiarvai> og det vil ubuntu starte ... er det når du er på fjernskrivebordet, eller sker det også når du er direkte på oc'en
<Ubuntubruger1> avast startede den bare en gang og derefter skriver den "An error occured in avast! engine: Ugyldigt argument"
<Ubuntubruger1> ubuntu reagere ikke på noget som helst
<Ubuntubruger1> det var først efter jeg var logget af fjernskrivebordet
<pixiarvai> hvor har du hentet avast til ubuntu henne ? , det er ikke i repo
<Ubuntubruger1> på avasts site, hvad er repo?
<pixiarvai> det er der alle "standard programmerne er "
<pixiarvai> softwarecenter henter derfra
<Ubuntubruger1> ville bare prøve et andet antivirus end clam
<Ubuntubruger1> det er først noget jeg har hentet efter
<pixiarvai> jo men hvorfor ..... det eneste skulle være at man kan scanne filer for "windowsvirus"
<pixiarvai> bbl .... irl gæster
<Ubuntubruger1> er ikke helt god til ubuntu og så gik jeg nok lidt i panik
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål er der en måde hvor man så kan gendanne system filerne?
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål er der slet ikke nogen der har nogen ide/ider om hvad jeg skal gøre?
<kjoller> Ubuntubruger1: Det er meget svaert at forholde sig til, naar man aldrig har set en virus paa ubuntu foer :)
<kjoller> Du kan evt. proeve at fjerne din gnome-opsaetning, saa bliver den genskabt som standard.
<kjoller> Det kan goeres ved at skrive foelgende i terminalen: "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity"
<kjoller> altsaa, uden "'er
<kjoller> Og at modtage hjaelp fra mig er 100% paa eget ansvar, og sandsynligvis ikke sikkert.
<Ubuntubruger1> hvor meget af mine filer skal jeg kopiere ud?
<kjoller> Saa meget du ikke kan undvaere.
<kjoller> I princippet er det ikke noedvendigt, men jeg tager ikke engang ansvar for hvis din computer stikker dig med en kniv.
<Ubuntubruger1> okay, prøver lige at vente til kl 21 og hvis jeg
<Ubuntubruger1> hvis jeg/i ikke kan finde nogen løsning så er det det jeg gør
<kjoller> God ide :) Som sagt, saa burde det vaere usikkert (dit baggrundsbillede kan godt forsvinde, hvis du har lavet det om).
<kjoller> Men en mere elegant loesning er nok at foretraekke.
<Ubuntubruger1> det har jeg ikke
<kjoller> Hvor i landet bor du? Der er nogle linux-aftener rundt omkring, hvor du muligvis kunne faa hjaelp.
<kjoller> Det er ikke fordi nogen har laant din computer og lavet det for at drille, vel?
<Ubuntubruger1> sidst jeg lånte den ud var da jeg stadig havde windows
<Ubuntubruger1> falster stubbekøbing
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har en stationær den låner folk men der er ikke noget vigtigt på den så den re instalere jeg bare
<kjoller> Ah, saa er der langt til koebenhavn eller aarhus. Der er vist ogsaa noget i naestved.
<kjoller> Og hvis jeg ikke var paa vej paa ferie, saa skulle du vaere velkommen til en tur til Maribo, hvor jeg bor :)
<Ubuntubruger1> kunne være en mulighed, men skal bruge den imorgen i skole
<Ubuntubruger1> hvor gammel er du?
<kjoller> 29
<Ubuntubruger1> nice 16 år her
<Ubuntubruger1> går på HTX i nyk
<kjoller> Uh, i storbyen ;)
<Ubuntubruger1> ja ellers skulle jeg og 3:45 for at nå en bus
<kjoller> Hov, forresten. Din computer bliver ikke meget varm? Baade sirenen og sloevheden kunne godt vaere et tegn paa en overophedet processor.
<kjoller> Kunne vaere et stoevet filter eller en bustet vifte
<Ubuntubruger1> den er 59 grader
<Ubuntubruger1> den plejer at køre videre også selv om den er 80 grader
<kjoller> Fair.
<kjoller> Ellers er en data-backup og geninstallation altid en mulighed. Men det ville da vaere fedt at vaere indehaver af foerste vildtlevende ubuntu-virus i DK :)
<Ubuntubruger1> ja det kan du have ret i :D
<Ubuntubruger1>  ?spørgsmål er der slet ikke nogen der har nogen ide/ider om hvad jeg skal gøre ellers?
<FrostEyes> Ubuntubruger1: start op fra en ubuntu cd
<FrostEyes> og se om det fungere
<FrostEyes> Evt. scan den fra CD'en
<Ubuntubruger1> okay, skal lige spise så prøver jeg det, på forhånd tak
<pixiarvai> kjoller,  bor du i maribo ? , jeg bor i holeby
<Ubuntubruger1> nice, og ja han bor i maribo, det skriver han i hvert fald
<pixiarvai> nice, nu har jeg chattet med ham i 3½ år, og så bor han i min "baghave" :D
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger1,  prøv at kører denne kommando : sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ubuntubruger1> nice
<Ubuntubruger1> skal den genstartes efter?
<pixiarvai> prøver du kommandoen ?
<pixiarvai> ja prøv en genstart
<kjoller> pixiarvai: Jeps, maribo siden 15. december.
<Ubuntubruger1> 2 sec
<pixiarvai> jeg kigger forbi med en øl, når du er kommet hjem fra ferie
<kjoller> pixiarvai: Jeg er alkoholfri lige for tiden, men du skal vaere velkommen. Det skal ogsaa vaere snart, jeg har faaet job i Ringsted 1. oktober, og regner med at flytte lidt taettere paa.
<pixiarvai> så tager vi kaffe og kage
<kjoller> Hvis jeg faar lov at bage kagen (er paa slank)
<pixiarvai> lol ... skal vi så og have koffeinfri kaffe ;)
<kjoller> Nej, kaffe maa man godt, (heldigvis!)
<pixiarvai> ja uha .... hvis jeg ikke får mindst 2 kander om dagen går det ikke godt
<kjoller> Og jeg troede at jeg var paa vej ud i et misbrug med mine 3-4 krus.
<pixiarvai> he
<Ubuntubruger2> så er jeg her igen
<pixiarvai> hjalp det
<Ubuntubruger2> tror det, den er lige så hurtig som den var før, men skal lige se om min sirene er væk
<Ubuntubruger2>  bliver nødtil at vente og se i hvert fald i en halv time, for den sirene den larmer kun i 10 sec hvert 10-20 minut
<Ubuntubruger2> men umildbart er det væk
<kjoller> Hvis det rent faktisk ER en virus, saa er der en chance for at det kommer tilbage paa et tidspunkt.
<Ubuntubruger2> har sirenen lige nu
<kjoller> oev.
<kjoller> Maaske det ville vaere givtigt at se hvilke processer du har koerende?
<pixiarvai> jeg vil gætte på at det enten er avast eller clamav der driller
<kjoller> kommandoen "ps ax > processer.txt" giver en fil med alle koerende processer.
<Ubuntubruger2> avast har jeg droppet at kigge på, men har fundet en process der står med status som zombie
<kjoller> Ubuntubruger2: Er det ikke rigtigt forstaaet at sirenen kom inden du installerede clamav og avast.
<kjoller> Ubuntubruger2: staar der hvad den hedder?
<Ubuntubruger2> clam har jeg haft siden jeg begyndte med ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger2> ubuntu instalerede jeg efter
<kjoller> avast, gaar jeg ud fra?
<Ubuntubruger2> zeitgeist-datah hedder den
<Ubuntubruger2> ja det var det jeg forsøgte at mene
<Ubuntubruger2> :D
<Ubuntubruger2> holder øje med den process i systemovervågning
<pixiarvai> zeitgeist kan du slå fra
<Ubuntubruger2> hvad er det?
<jarlen> ?spørgsmål kan man ikke lave en fil executable på en mounted .iso?
<jarlen> Jeg får en fejl der siger at det ikke kan lade sig gøre fordi .iso'en er et read-only filsystem
<kjoller> jarlen: Sad og baksede med det i en time, da jeg proeve at installere Diablo II fra en gammel CD.
<kjoller> Ikke umiddelbart.
<kjoller> Maaske med nogle mount-options, det har jeg kun taenkt over siden.
<kjoller> men at mounte cd'er manuelt er ret old school :)
<pixiarvai> ved jeg ikke lige, jeg kan bare se at det er et af de programmer, som jeg selv har slået fra under opstartsprogrammer
<pixiarvai> Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files opened, websites visited, conversations hold with other people, etc.) and makes the relevant information available to other applications.
<pixiarvai> kan du mounte .iso i gmount-iso , kopiere filerne ud, og så prøve igen ?
<Ubuntubruger2> okay
<kjoller> Jeg tror ikke umiddelbart at du skal slaa det fra, det er vist en relativt vigtig ting i den maade forskelligt software kommunikerer.
<pixiarvai> hmm, den pakke er kun med i 11.04, den skal hentes seperat i 10.04
<kjoller> Ubuntubruger2: Hvad sker der naar du prover at scanne med clamav?
<Ubuntubruger2> den fil der bliver afspillet hedder mp?123  ?= nåede ikke at se det
<Ubuntubruger2> hvis jeg forsøger at søge så tager det 2 sec at scanne 10000000 filer igennem og så mener den den er færdig og har ikke fundet noget
<kjoller> Hvordan starter du clamav?
<jarlen> kjoller: ih!
<pixiarvai> kjoller,  kunne det være en ide at afinstallere clamav. teste om problemet stadigt er der. og så se hvad der sker hvis man henter det igen
<Ubuntubruger2> søge oppe i hjørnet på clam og så virusscanneren
<kjoller> Ah, det er noget grafisk?
<kjoller> Jeg har kun proevet clamav dengang det var noget cli
<pixiarvai> clamav ligger under systemværktøjer
<pixiarvai> og er GUI
<kjoller> giver kommandoen "clamscan -r /"
<Ubuntubruger2> har sat den igang
<Ubuntubruger2> det virker i terminalen
<kjoller> Det kan sagtens vaere den grafiske del af clamav der goer knas.
<kjoller> og det kan sagtens vaere den der ringer og brokker sig.
<Ubuntubruger2> ja det tror jeg du har ret i :D
<kjoller> (og forhaabentligt brokker den sig ikke over en virus, men om noget fejlkonfiguration)
<kjoller> Saa vidt jeg kan se, saa burde clamav vaere kommandolinje only, med clamtk som grafisk skal.
<kjoller> Men som sagt, jeg har ikke brugt ubuntu siden 10.04
<kjoller> (det har jeg vist ikke sagt, faktisk. Men jeg har ikke brugt ubuntu siden 10.04)
<Ubuntubruger2> da jeg hentede clam var det 09.??
<Ubuntubruger2> siden har det kørt uden problemer
<Ubuntubruger2> indtil nu
<Ubuntubruger2> der er en process der starter sammen med lyden den hedder "mpg123"   og en der hedder "su"
<kjoller> Hvis man koerer "ps fax" istedet for bare "ps ax", saa kan man vist se hvilke processer der er foedt af hvilke andre. Jeg er dog ikke sikker paa at mpg123 er en barneproces som saadan, men det er da et forsoeg vaerd.
<Ubuntubruger2> skal lige have lyden igen
<kjoller> og clamscan koerer stadig fornoejeligt?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja :D
<kjoller> Ubuntubruger2: proev lige at se om ikke du har installeret clamtk (grafisk skal til clamav), du kan se det med "aptitude search clamtk", og saa se om der staar et i ud for.
<pixiarvai> jeg vil lige indskyde at aptitude ikke er med standard i 11.04
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<pixiarvai> aptitude udgik fra 10.10 og frem
<Ubuntubruger2> den har jeg
<Ubuntubruger2> pulseaudio hvad er det for en process? den køre og er højt prioteret som den eneste
<jarlen> din audio playback
<Ubuntubruger2> okay
<pixiarvai> yes
<Ubuntubruger2> tror måske jeg har løst det jeg havde et program der hedder prey til at spore min com hvis den blev stjålet, så at den ene fil der blev afspillet kom fra det program, skal lige se om det har løst resten af problemet :D
<kjoller> Ah, jeg laeste godt om prey. Taenker at hvis sporingen er aktiveret, saa kan det godt give ballade.
<Ubuntubruger2> det ser ud til at der var et eller andet med det
<Ubuntubruger2> tak for hjælpen alle sammen, det har været en stor hjælp :D
<kjoller> jarlen: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/jarlenscdmountpoint -o umask=555
<kjoller> Jeg kan ikke huske om umask-optionen virker med det vante format, men det er i hvertfald den der styrer permissions.
<jarlen> nice
<jarlen> jeg fik omgået problemet, men ja, alt ulige skulle give +x
<jarlen> wow, jeg kan simpelthen vælge mellem 50 og 51Hz til min skærm
<jarlen> godt vi ikke går op i petiteser :P
<nkjoller> argh! lorte-vps.
<nkjoller> Det er hvad man får når man betaler $5.95 om måneden for 512 MB memory og 30 GB lager.
<nkjoller> soren, hvordan oplever du stabiliteten på rackspace? Det i sig selv kunne være den dobbelt pris og halve plads værd.
<kjoller> eller, bum bum, måske er det bare konsekvensen af min udbyder. Gennem en anden vps kan jeg fint kontakte den omtalte.
<jarlen> Det kan være begge dine personligheder hamrer på din VPS samtidig
<nkjoller> Det er nok det :)
<kjoller> Ja, det er jeg enig i..
<kjoller> jarlen kan du pinge beast.kjoller.eu?
<kjoller> (og ja, jeg har opkaldt mine servere efter x-men)
<jarlen> der er altid downforeveryoneorjustme.com hvis du vil have en udenforståendes mening
<jarlen> men nej, 100% packet loss
<nkjoller> Jeg får "It's just you. http://beast.kjoller.eu is up. "
<nkjoller> Måske er det bare danmark, så.
<nkjoller> Eller fullrate?
<jarlen> måske
<soren> kjoller: soren@hydrogen.linux2go.dk$ uptime
<soren> kjoller:  20:04:26 up 446 days, 11:20,  5 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.10, 0.14
<soren> kjoller: Den kører hos Rackspace.
<soren> kjoller:  20:05:10 up 479 days, 13:24,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<soren> kjoller: osv. :)
<soren> kjoller: Resten har ganske enkelt ikke eksisteret i så lang tid.
<kjoller> soren: det ser ret godt ud :) Men nu var det aabenbart et netvaerksproblem, og ikke et server-problem.
<kjoller> Men jeg kunne ogsaa forestille mig at rackspace infrastrukturmaessigt har styr paa sagerne.
<kjoller> Har en uptime paa ~8 dage. Ikke noedvendigvis imponerende :/
<kjoller> Og den "stabile" har koert i 17 dage.
<soren> Nice :)
<FrostEyes> hehe.. Ikke den længste uptime
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-18
<Ubuntubruger0> godmorgen
<[dmp]> Godmorgen
<[dmp]> hah.. no shit at siden er automatisk oversat; "Afslut pedalerne, så snart du opdager kæden er gledet ud af stedet. Yderligere pedalerne kan marmelade kæden mellem tandhjulene og ramme."
<Ubuntubruger0> ????
<[dmp]> oops, sorry forkert kanal
<Ubuntubruger0> hvordan skifter man navn?
<kjoller> Ubuntubruger0: /nick <ditnyenavn>
<Ubuntubruger6> hvorfor kan jeg ikke logge ind på ubuntu one fra min com?, har lige oprettet mig på siden
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål hvorfor kan jeg ikke logge ind på ubuntu one fra min com?, har lige oprettet mig på siden
<jarlen> Det er svært at sige med den beskrivelse
<Ubuntubruger6> bare spørg
<Ubuntubruger6> ved ikke helt hvad jeg ellers skal fortelle
<jarlen> Hvordan ved du at du ikke er logget på?
<jarlen> FÃ¥r du en fejlmeddelelse? griner din computer af dig?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja mere eller mindre
<Ubuntubruger6> den kommer ikke vidre end log ind
<jarlen> Hvad hvis du logger ind på hjemmesiden?
<Ubuntubruger6> så kan jeg godt komme ind, men der er ikke registreret nogen com der bliver oploadet fra
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger6, https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-add-my-computer/ så skal du nok tilføje din pc
<laoshi> og lokalt vælge hvilke mapper der skal synkroniseres fra
<Ubuntubruger6> okay tak, kommer tilbage hvis det ikke virker
 * laoshi er på vej ud i verden men vender tilbage senere
<Ubuntubruger6> der står ikke hvordan man skal gøre 11.04
<Ubuntubruger6> ups jeg mener, hvad skal man gøre hvis man har ubuntu 11.04
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger6, læs beskeden i den gule box :)
<Ubuntubruger6> der er ikke noget der kommer frem når jeg gør det
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-19
<Ubuntubruger4> godmorgen
<ole_oz6oh> moin alle
<ole_oz6oh> ?spørgsmål   er der nogen her der har lavet et forståeligt grafikprogram i Ubuntu
<ole_oz6oh> har kikket på GLADE og GTK men katte hitte ud af det
<lars_t_h> ole_oz6oh, GLADE er ikke et grafikprogram, det er er værktøj til at designe brugergrænseflader der skal bruge GTK+, og GTK+ er grafisk toolkit, der kræver at du kan programmere.
<lars_t_h> i C, C++ f.eks.
<lars_t_h> hej ole_oz6oh læste lige med på #ubuntu-dk-snak, der er en bog som er et must-have, hvis du vil programmere med GTK+. Det er den her:
<lars_t_h> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foundations-Development-Experts-Voice-Source/dp/1590597931/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313786729&sr=8-1
<lars_t_h> Den fås fra £10 som brugt (bonus ved at købe brugt og nyt ved andre end amazon.co.uk er at bogen er uden MOMS - det er lovligt, for et udenlandsk firma skal kun betale MOMS hvis det omsætter for mere end 250.00 DKK pr år)
<lars_t_h> "ved andre end amazon.co.uk" mener jeg: man betalver til en bogshop via amazon.co.uk
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h,  tak jeg har noteret mig det
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h,  den er kommet på bogmærke nu  tak
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h,  ja jeg er med på det med glade, men skal nu se lidt mere på det. youtube giver nogle eksembler
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h,  jeg vil i seng nu. Min "GLADE"  hjerne har fået nok for i dag. Tak for henvisningen
<lars_t_h> nn, ole_oz6oh
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h, nat nat
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-20
<ole_oz6oh> ole_oz6oh> Er der nogen her der har forsøgt sig med PYTHON ?
<Ubuntubruger9> hey alle.. sikke da en fin chat :)
<Ubuntubruger9> et enkelt hurtigt spørgsmål... jeg har en gammel pc, som har samlet støv længe.. Den er blevet skilt af, støvet af og samlet igen.. Men nu har jeg et lille problem.. ubuntu 10.10 ser ikke mit netkort... jeg kiggede på ubuntudanmark forum og prøvede lspci kommandoen, men synes ikke jeg ser mit netkort på listen.. det da en meget god indikation på at det enten ikke virker eller at pci porten er sur? ;)
<Ubuntubruger9> UPS... glemte at starte med at skrive ?spørgsmål.... DOH... hehe...
<Ubuntubruger9> Må hellere skrive det er IKKE pga jeg er pisse sur eller ikke har noget tålmodighed!! men øjnene vil ikke holde sig åbne og sengen kalder, så må prøve at løse mit problem i morgen i stedet for.. haha :) ..... natter alle :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-21
<Kvik-Sverige> Hvad bruger i til og set netværks trafik med, jeg bruger iftop, ville bare høre om der var noget som var bedder end det?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-13
<mikkel^> ?spørgsmål Hej ubuntu-dk. Jeg har siddet og rodet med MySQL Server hele dagen, hvilket har givet mig et svært opgave på at jeg ikke har kunnet få rettet mysqladmin. Den siger at den ikke kan forbinde til hverken (localhost,den rigtige IP, 127.0.0.1), og grunden jeg mangler adgang via mysqladmin (da jeg er igang med at teste et panel til min VPS) -- Jeg tror uheldet er ude at jeg måske må opgive, (mindre at der er nogen som har 
<jarlen> Jeg er ikke sikker på jeg forstår spørgsmålet
<mikkel^> jarlen: forstås på den måde, at jeg ikke kan connect på mysqladmin. Error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<jarlen> er det rigtigt username/password?
<jarlen> og har du adgang fra 'localhost'
<mikkel^> jarlen: Jeg kan nemt logge på via phpmyadmin
<mikkel^> men bare ikke via mysqladmin -- hvilket er underligt.
<jarlen> ok, det kender jeg ikke
<[dmp]> mikkel^: du kunne jo proeve at give root adgang til at connecte fra maskinen hostname og/eller 127.0.0.1 og se om det hjaelper
<mikkel^> [dmp]: både "root" og "mikkel" har adgang via % + localhost + 127.0.0.1
<[dmp]> mikkel^: jeg har ikke en loesning, taenker bare hoejt paa hvad du kunne goere :) .. connecter du via socket eller via tcp i begge apps?
<mikkel^> [dmp]: hmmm mener faktisk det er via tcp
<mikkel^> ;)
<[dmp]> mikkel^: proev -h til mysqladmin for at vaere sikker :)
<[dmp]> (der maa jo vaere en forskel)
<mikkel^> [dmp]: f.eks: mysqladmin -h localhost -u mikkel -p kodeher?
<[dmp]> mikkel^: ja
<mikkel^> [dmp]: Den fortæller mig bare: samme fejl, dog med "Connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<[dmp]> same same, but different? :)
<[dmp]> det virker jo saa som om, at mysql ikke lytter paa localhost
<[dmp]> hvad hvis du proever med 127.0.0.1 istedet for localhost
<mikkel^> via bind-address lytter den på 127.0.0.1
<[dmp]> hmm
<[dmp]> er der ikke noget med at localhost er speciel i mysql? at den gaelder baade for "localhost" men ogsaa socket.. syntes der var et eller andet
<[dmp]> jeg antager at du har givet din mikkel/root-bruger samme password ligegyldigt hvilken host de kommer "fra"
<mikkel^> hmm
<mikkel^> kan lige prøve og kigge.
<mikkel^> error: 'Unknown MySQL server host 'root@127.0.0.1' (3)'
<mikkel^> [dmp]: der fik jeg noget nyt ;)
<[dmp]> mikkel^: Ja. Hvad har du aendret? Den fejl har jeg ikke set foer
<mikkel^> jeg skrev bare det her:
<mikkel^> mysqladmin -h root@127.0.0.1 -u root -p mikkel <- derefter tastet jeg min kode.
<jarlen> det var en masse root
<[dmp]> ja, "-h 127.0.0.1" mener du nok :)
<[dmp]> og hedder din database "mikkel" ?
<mikkel^> Ja.
<mikkel^> [dmp] så er det stadigvæk: som tidliger: mysqladmin: connect to server at '127.0.0.1' failed
<[dmp]> mikkel^: hvilket resultat faar du naar du skriver; netstat -l4n|grep 3306
<mikkel^> [dmp] tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:3306 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN
<mikkel^> ;)
<[dmp]> mikkel^: og du arbejder paa een og samme maskine, right? :)
<mikkel^> [dmp]: Præcis :)=
<[dmp]> mikkel^: kan du connecte med mysql ?
<mikkel^> Ja.
<mikkel^> f.eks mysql -u root -p + mysql -u mikkel -p
<mikkel^> hvilket jeg kan.
<[dmp]> mikkel^: saa det er kun mysqladmin der ikke virker?
<mikkel^> Prøcois
<mikkel^> Præcis**
<[dmp]> hmm..
<[dmp]> Der maa vaere noget jeg overser.
<[dmp]> Du har installeret mysql via ubuntus officielle repository?
<mikkel^> yeah ;)
<[dmp]> mikkel^: eneste konklusion jeg har pt, er at din server er hjemsoegt :)
<mikkel^> min server ligger ikke derhjemme
<mikkel^> ;)
<mikkel^> Den ligger i et datacenter ;)
<mikkel^> Har selv forsøgt med den rigtige IP uden held
<mikkel^> ;)
<mikkel^> På den anden side, så virker mySQL/phpmyadmin både med localhost og den rigtige IP ;)
<[dmp]> hvis du tager den fungerende "mysql ..." linje, og erstattet mysql med mysqladmin, hvad saa?
<mikkel^> Tror ikke, det betyder så meget :) -- da det åbenbart nok ikke virker
<mikkel^> pga jeg bruger Ubuntu 10.10
<mikkel^> ;)
<[dmp]> jeg bruger ogsaa 10.10, og her virker det fint :)
<mikkel^> hm, underligt.
<mikkel^> Kan være man sku prøve og lave en "Uninstall" af hele "LAMP" og prøve og starte forfra i morgen ;)
<[dmp]> det er vaerd at proeve, men tvivler paa det aendre noget.. men har ikke noget bedre forslag
<mikkel^> :)
<mikkel^> du skal ha' en tak for hjælpen ellers.
<[dmp]> Det var saa lidt. Du maa gerne fortaelle hvad problemet er, naar du finder det
<mikkel^> I will do ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-15
<christoffer> Hej
<christoffer> Någon här som ska till Ubuntu Developer Summit i höst?
<lars_t_h> ehj christoffer det skal Ajenbo fra forum, han er oversætter
<lars_t_h> *s/ehj/hej
<christoffer> Perfekt...funderar på en nordisk träff eventuellt
<Ubuntubruger7> "?spørgsmål" jeg vil gerne nummerere pc'erne i et netværk. hvordan kan man gøre dette enkeltvist i ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-16
<Zta1> Nogen her der kører Ubuntu på en ARM-baseret pc?  Og hvilken i såfald?  Jeg overvejer en dedikeret maskine til automatisk b*ckup, og den må gerne bruge så lidt strøm om muligt, men samtidig skal det ikke været et hardwareprojekt, så det at hacke routere har ingen synderlig interesse.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-17
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogen der har erfaring med webDav server og kalender deling i ubuntu
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: der findes en webdav module til apache
<nikolaj_basher> jo men skal bruge serveren har fundet en guide
<nikolaj_basher> hvis man bruger modulet til apache står der på deres hjemmeside man går den public
<[dmp]> det forstod jeg ikke meget af, nikolaj_basher
<nikolaj_basher> hvis man bruger apache modulet er den ikke bruger styrret
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: hvorfor ikke? det er jo bare et spoergsmaal om at saette det op
<nikolaj_basher> har ikke undersøgt det men det var hvad de skrev på hjemmesiden, har fået den op og kører lokalt
<nikolaj_basher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CalendarServer
<nikolaj_basher> what is CalDAV
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], hmm skulle have læst denne guide for længst den er lige til at sætte op og så vidt jeg husker så kan HTC også bruge denne type
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: der staar der intet om at du ikke kan have auth paa din caldav/webdav server
<nikolaj_basher> The "On the web"-type of calendar is suitable when you want anyone in the world to have access to the calendar.
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], sådan tolker jeg det lidt, men det er sikkert mig der tager fejl :-) er jo ikke så habil admin endnu :-D
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_dav.html
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: "full example" er incl auth
<nikolaj_basher> ja kan da se den forlanger en AuthUserFile
<nikolaj_basher> så du har ret :-)
<nikolaj_basher>  [dmp], nu har jeg da fået svar på min søgen
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-18
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål hvor finder jeg et sted jeg kan downloade linux så jeg kan starte en computer op på den?
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6, 10 sek
<pixiarvai> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Ubuntubruger6> ok
<pixiarvai> du kan vælge imellem 32 og 64 bit
<Ubuntubruger6> ok også er det bare at brænde den over på en cd?
<Ubuntubruger6> også tage den derfra
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> har du et godt brænderprogram i forvejen?
<Ubuntubruger6> kanon takker for det hurtige svar
<Ubuntubruger6> mener jeg har. men hvad ville du da foreslå?
<pixiarvai> så lidt. vi har også et dansk supportforum, men hvis jeg ikke gætter helt forkert, så er du logget ind via linket derinde fra
<pixiarvai> I Windows kan man evt. bruge programmet InfraRecorder
<pixiarvai> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/infrarecorder/ir050.exe?download
<pixiarvai> gratis og nemt at bruge
<Ubuntubruger6> yeps men blev bare lidt forviret da det hedder uduntu og ikke linux ;)
<Ubuntubruger6> super takker
<pixiarvai> ubuntu er baseret på linuxkernen
<pixiarvai> der er lidt mere om ubuntu her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/download/
<Ubuntubruger6> så er det derfor
<Ubuntubruger6> super jeg læser
<pixiarvai> hvor meget Ram har din pc?
<Ubuntubruger6> ikke meget da det er en ældre pc jeg prøver på tila t starte med
<pixiarvai> så tag 32 bit udgaven
<Ubuntubruger6> ja
<Ubuntubruger6> takker for snakken
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<pixiarvai> husk at brænde ved lavest mulig hastighed
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-12
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej.. ville lige spørger, hvor kan jeg ikke oprette en konto på uduntudnmark.dk? Den siger indsat en gyldig email adresse.. det forstår jeg ikke.. self er min email adresse gyldig.. Kan I hjælpe? På forhånd tak!
<Ubuntubruger0> Er der slet ikke nogen der?
<kasperd> Kunne du smide mig en privat besked med din email adresse, så kan jeg måske fortælle, hvorfor den siger den er ugyldig.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-13
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål er der nogen der lige gide sparke til vores VPS eller dens webserver? Den svarer ikke! dig cli kommandoen siger at ubuntudanmark.dk har IP adressen 31.192.231.5
<lars_t_h> nå nu er den oppe at køre igen
<Ubuntubruger1> Hey gutter og gutinder, håber der er nogen herinde der kan hjælpe mig ... jeg prøver ;)
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål Jeg læste engang en artikel om et bibliotek, som var gået over til at bruge open source (måske Ubuntu?) på alle publikums pc'ere ,, og husker jeg ikke forkert, var der lagt et windows skin henover det, så brugerne opdagede ingenting... jeg har søgt og søgt via google, men kan kun finde en lille smule om Silkeborg, Aarhus og Odense .. og det fremgår ikke lige af det materiale jeg har fundet om det er Ubunt
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg mente at kunne huse det var i pcworld eller computerworld jeg dengang læste artiklen .. men nu er de 2 blade jo lagt sammen...
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål 2 ... Hvordan kan det være der ikke er en .. afdeling ? i Aalborg?? kan se der er en i Randers og Aalborg er da større end Randers :-/
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger1: Fordi ingen i Aalborg har gidet starte en afdeling. Du skal være velkommen.
<Ubuntubruger1>   haha, ja ok.. kunne jeg vel have sagt mig selv ;) .. bum bum .. kunne da være et spændende projekt .. men aner intet om det :-/ ... selv om jeg skulle da nok mene, at der ville være interesse for at være med??
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål ... er det muligt at lave et spørgsmål/afstemning på forum ?? Kunne være meget rart at se hvor folk kommer fra :) det må da alt andet lige kunne give et fingerpeg om der kunne være interesse i sådan en afdeling ;)
<jarlen> Der findes en søgefunktion
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-14
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål har lige installeret ver 13.04, wired network ser ud til at sætte sig selv op, som det skal. Men når jeg vil åbne en http er det kun Google som jeg kan se. Er helt grøn - og har prøvet mint, fendora, og et par stykker til. Samme problem. Btw kan fint høre musik via rythmbox, så der må være hul igennem. Men hvorfor kan jeg ikke se andre URLs.? DNS er sat som det plejer.
<Ubuntubruger4> Og bruger ikke Google dns 8.8.8.8 eller 8.8.4.4 men styres normalt af min router
<Ubuntubruger4> Synes det mærkeligt jeg kan søge på google og ikke andet.
<kasperd> Ubuntubruger4 forsvandt før jeg så spørgsmålet. Så jeg ved ikke om det hjælper at jeg kommer med et bud på et svar nu.
<kasperd> Hvis ikke jeg husker galt starter browseren op med en Google søgeside uden den behøver være online.
<kasperd> Søgeboksen ligger lokalt, så det er først hvis man faktisk indtaster et søgeord at browseren skal online.
<kasperd> Hvis man kan indtaste et søgeord og få resultater, men ingen af resultaterne virker, så kan det skyldes at computeren kun har IPv6 adgang og ingen IPv4 adgang.
<kasperd> Det er ikke specielt sandsynligt at finde en internetopkobling som kun har IPv6 adgang, men det er lige den første mulighed jeg kan komme i tanke om, som ville give de symptomer.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-16
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej. Jeg har lavet en ubuntu boot disk. hvordan formaterer jeg den så jeg kan bruge den som alm hd igen?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-18
<kaliman> hej :)
<kaliman> någon som har ett danskt laptop-tangentbord som skulle kunna köra showkey -s för z, ae, och o med /?
<kasperd> kaliman: 0x2c 0xac
<kasperd> 0x27 0xa7
<kasperd> 0x28
<kasperd> 0xa8
<Ubuntubruger1> hej
<Ubuntubruger9> nogen der lige kan hjælpe mig med at få det rette Java til nemId og netbank på mine forældres pc - de kører 10.04
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg er lidt i tvivl om hvilken java jeg skal hente ned...?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-14
<KingGuru> Godmorgen
<wag1-m8> ?spørgsmål nogen der har lavet sin egen kernel?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-16
<Ubuntubruger3> Hejsa
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg opgradere til den nyeste version af ubuntu? for når jeg prøver at upgradere får jeg errors
<Ubuntubruger8> Hejsa :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-17
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej. Findes der en dansk sprogpakke til ubuntu?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-08-13
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg er Sebastian Berendt en tidlgere kollega til Ajenbo, er der nogen der har en kontakt til ham der kan skrive til ham at han gerne lige nå skrive en mail til sb@peytz.dk ? :.D
#ubuntu-dk 2016-08-17
<Ubuntubruger5> Spørgsmål. Har lige installeret 16.04. Kørte 14.04 før. Nu kan jeg ikke slå proprietær driver for mit netværksort til. (Broadcom 802.11 ) selv om det står på listen over yderligere drivere. Gode forslag modtages. PS.  Kører fint når jeg bootet fra usb.
